

"Apple’s New Ad Slogan" - the Tech Wankers blog is just too funny. - nextpulse
http://www.techwankers.com/2010/01/27/apples-new-ad-slogan/

======
jacquesm
It's actually pretty lame, and not the original title either.

Don't bother clicking.

~~~
nextpulse
"..and not the original title either." - of what?

~~~
jacquesm
Of the article.

